# 2023 trip to Chamonix



## yeggous (Aug 23, 2022)

Chamonix, France and Barcelona, Spain
January 27 - February 7, 2023
$3,230 double occupancy, $4,280 single. Ground-only (no airfare): $2,180 double occupancy, $3,230 single.

Roundtrip air from Boston - Geneva - Barcelona
Ground transfers
7 nights at the 4-star Hôtel Le Refuge des Aiglons in Chamonix
Full European breakfast daily
Dinner each evening in Chamonix
3 nights at the 4-star El Avenida Palace in Barcelona
3-hour walking or bus tour of Barcelona
All gratuities for hotel dining and housekeeping staff
All gratuities for ground transfers
Private buses and gratuities for day trips to Courmayeur and Megeve
All taxes, surcharges, and fees 

For more information: https://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/trips/chamonix/


----------



## Edd (Aug 23, 2022)

Wow, that seems a pretty good deal!

edit: So, where does that leave the cost of skiing? I've never skied Europe so don't know how they do it.


----------



## yeggous (Aug 23, 2022)

Edd said:


> Wow, that seems a pretty good deal!


I always try for the maximum value trip. I'm not about running the cheapest or most luxurious options, but I want the most bang for the buck.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 6, 2022)

Based on feedback, I've added a 7-day option. 

If you lack roommate, I’m happy to aid in match making. Right now we’re looking for a roommate for a male on the 7-night option, and a female for the 10-night full trip.

The exchange rate vs the Euro is the best it's been for the last two decades, so now is a great time to travel to Europe. Right now the dollar is worth more than the Euro!

*Ace Ski and Board Club presents… Chamonix, France and Barcelona, Spain*
January 27 - February 7, 2023
Ski the world’s largest lift-serviced vertical drop and the newest Ikon Pass destination with day trips to Megeve and Courmayeur, Italy. After a week of skiing we’ll head to Barcelona for three nights in the capital of Spain’s Catalonia region.
Inclusions:

Roundtrip air Boston - Geneva - Barcelona
Ground transfers
7 nights at the 4-star Hôtel Le Refuge des Aiglons in Chamonix
On-site health spa with in-ground outdoor heated pool & sauna cabanas
Full European breakfast and dinner in Chamonix
Private bus day trips to Megève and Courmayeur, Italy
Hotel located at the start of all bus routes to all valley resorts
3 nights at the 4-star El Avenida Palace in Barcelona
3-hour walking or bus tour of Barcelona
All gratuities for hotel dining and housekeeping staff
All gratuities for ground transfer and day trip buses
All taxes, surcharges, and fees
Pricing:

$3,230 double occupancy, $4,280 single.
Ground-only (no airfare): $2,180 double occ., $3,230 single
7-night Chamonix-only, ground-only: $1,730 double occ., $2,620 single
Details and registration link: https://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/trips/chamonix/


----------



## Shadiour4 (Oct 6, 2022)

interesting information


----------



## yeggous (Oct 11, 2022)

I have two rooms left in my room block. Now would be a good time to let me know if you want to join us.


----------



## flightschool (Oct 23, 2022)

Hey, interested if still available.  Sent you a PM.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 14, 2022)

I just had two rooms open up if anyone is interested.


----------



## LisabaRr (Dec 26, 2022)

For a ground transfer from Geneva airport to Chamonix, I can recommend this service (I use it myself): https://atobtransfer.com/switzerland/geneva-to-chamonix-transfers//.


----------

